# Northbridge/Southbridge Overheating Problem



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

My northbridge and southbridges are overheating very high, becoming around 100ish celsius for the northbridge and 90ish celsius for the southbridge.I thought it was a problem with the sensor at first so I had the MB RMA'd, which proved wasn't the correct hypothesis. I have already RMA'd the motherboard and it is still having the same exact problem, there is nothing wrong with that. I have noticed when I first turn my computer on everything is running normal, and the nb/sb starts increasing by 1 degree celsius every 2-3 seconds. I have built this system, so if you need any questions answered please ask about any component.

The two other bios temps read as follows:

CPU Temp - Around 25-30 celsius constant
MB Temp - Around 40-50 celsius constant

*My Computer:*

MB: Asus Striker II Formula
CPU: Intel Quad Core Q9550 ( Water cooled )
CASE: Kandalf LCS ( Water cooling built in )
MEM: 2x 2GB OCZ Reapers 1066 ( Heat pipe cooled )
PS: Antec TPQ 1000W
GPU: 2x EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX280 ( SLI Mode )
SOUND: SupremeFX II ( card w/ motherboard )
HD: 1 TB WDC

*Voltages from Bios:*

Vcore - 1.21
Memory - 2.33
1.2V HT - 1.24
NB Voltage - 1.32
SB Voltage - 1.52
CPU PLL - 1.55
CPU VTT - 1.13
DDR2 Termination - 1.18
3.3V - 3.24
5V - 5.24
12V - 11.84


By the way, NOTHING is overclocked at all, everything is running standard factory default.

Any help at all would be very appreciated. Thanks.
-Krazed


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's very odd.

You could try getting a couple of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018
Make sure to use some Arctic Silver 5, just like you would when installing a CPU heatsink. It should come with instructions, it's a little more involved than most building tasks but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> That's very odd.
> 
> You could try getting a couple of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018
> Make sure to use some Arctic Silver 5, just like you would when installing a CPU heatsink. It should come with instructions, it's a little more involved than most building tasks but shouldn't be too bad.


Thanks for the advice, but I don't believe it needs them, since I have been running this system for 10 months straight without any heating problems. Through these last 3 months I have been from problem to problem, a never ending loop of new problems I had to go through and had to RMA 2 different things about 3 times since they kept sending me parts that didn't work. You don't think it could be a CPU or power supply problem? Those are the next things I am going to RMA.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

True, though I've never seen this particular problem before faulty power supplies can cause very odd and hard to trace issues.

Try removing one of those 280s, see if that changes anything. Also, if you have a low end graphics card lying around, or can borrow one, try putting that in instead of the 280s.


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> True, though I've never seen this particular problem before faulty power supplies can cause very odd and hard to trace issues.
> 
> Try removing one of those 280s, see if that changes anything. Also, if you have a low end graphics card lying around, or can borrow one, try putting that in instead of the 280s.


Well I already RMA'd the graphic cards about 3 times since they were giving me problems, but its worth a try, I do have a x800 radeon laying around somewhere.

Will get back later today.... damn its 4:20 am already O.O


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> True, though I've never seen this particular problem before faulty power supplies can cause very odd and hard to trace issues.
> 
> Try removing one of those 280s, see if that changes anything. Also, if you have a low end graphics card lying around, or can borrow one, try putting that in instead of the 280s.


I have just tried another video card and that doesn't solve it, thanks though for the suggestion.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried running on Air instead of the water?
The water cooling is all internal that case so the hot air stays in the case.
Do you have sufficient air movement in the case? Two large video cards create a LOT of heat inside a case.
Where are you getting your parts?


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Have you tried running on Air instead of the water?
> The water cooling is all internal that case so the hot air stays in the case.
> Do you have sufficient air movement in the case? Two large video cards create a LOT of heat inside a case.
> Where are you getting your parts?


The Kandalf LCS is designed with that in mind, here is the link to it so you can see exactly how many fans there are:
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Kandalf_lcs/vd4000bws.asp

I am getting my RMA parts directly from the manufacturers... ex... evga from evga intel from intel etc...


And I already tried a Very low heat producing video card, x800 radeon gt and it still is heating up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm familiar with the case, that's why I asked if you had tried air cooling. The radiator/fan is inside the case. That's a lot of internal heat.


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyree said:


> I'm familiar with the case, that's why I asked if you had tried air cooling. The radiator/fan is inside the case. That's a lot of internal heat.


yeah there is enough cooling for sure, thanks for trying.


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Any other suggestions would be nice.
Next thing I am going to try is:

1. Run the motherboard without case to see if the case is grounding out anything
2. RMA the CPU
3. RMA the power supply

4. ??? Help?


----------

